# Behold. . . .Sig 226 Elite



## Reliable (May 7, 2006)

Sweetest 226 I own!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

How do those wood grips feel? We recently got a Blackwater in and it was the first Sig I actually handled that had wood grips. I hated them, it didn't "feel like a Sig" if that makes sense. Any better on the 226 elite?


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

That is one beautiful Hand Gun! I'm impressed! Never saw one with a beaver tail before... Interesting!

I had the P220, Ernest Langdon model that came with those beautiful Nill Walnut grips and it "do feel different"... Feels good though. one of the nicest feeling guns you could hold... Shooting with them was comfortable too... Big draw back I saw was, they are soft. I had a friend that shot mine with a ring on his finger and it marred the wood... Made every one remove their bling afterwards...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Now that's a good looking pistol. Them stocks help to set it off. How's she shoot for you Reliable? I sure would like to put a couple of mags through her.


----------



## Reliable (May 7, 2006)

Comparing this Elite to the Equinox, which has similar grips to the Blackwater, I like these grips better. Possibly the full stippling. They may be very similar dimentionally but they do feel more comfortable.

Unfortunatly it is my Christmas presesnt from my wife so I promised her I would not shoot it til after Christmas. Knowing and can't is actually harder then wondering what you will get.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Very nice looking gun. Waiting until Christmas will be tough, I am sure.


----------



## FUBAR (Oct 5, 2006)

As soon as I shot my Blackwater, I went upstairs to the gun shop and had them put Hogue panels on it. Much better. My hands sweat and the Hogues did not slip.


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

That is one sharp looking P226! Very nice!


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Aside from the grips and beaver tail, do you know how it differs from the stock shooting 226? I've read where the only difference is cosmetically and price of course.


----------



## Reliable (May 7, 2006)

Major differences include front strap checkering, front slide serrations, and last but not least, a new trigger lockwork giving it a very short reset. I compared the reset travel to my G27 and I would estimate that the trigger reset on the Elite is about 1/3 that of my Glock. Unbelievably short!!!!! It is not cosmetic, there are functional differences.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Handled a .40 cal at the gunstore today. Very nice. I think the price tag was @ $950.00. I really like Sig's. But they are a little high in the price department. :smt022 I can't convince myself it would be any better than my reliable 229.


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

This thing looks great. Great beavertail, very nice wood grips, and checkering on front strap. For now I will keep my 9mm stainless 226.


----------



## pistolman1974 (Jan 4, 2007)

I think that all 226s should have the beaver tail. It really enhances the looks


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Reliable said:


> rayer:


----------

